# Ariens 30 Platimum SHO



## sledwrecker

Hey guys,

New to the forum, I just returned a 2014 troy-bilt 2840 because it wont make 180 degree turns at loop ends without leaving tread marks in the driveway... Lowes... 15% off sale + 10% off movers coupon got it for $720. Good deal, sure... quality no. I have done a ton of research across the board.. looked at everything.. 90% of the "crap" I suppose out there is all made by "china" MTD... even went to a cub cadet dealer and saw that it was exactly that.. MTD.

Anyway.... on to the good stuff.. Looking at a Ariens 30 SHO from snowblowersdirect. I went to my local dealer and loved this model. Big motor and should be plenty for my 200' concrete drive that opens up into 8 car wide landing.

Just wondering opinions and such. Good, bad and ugly on the "auto-turn" system. I plan to stick around this forum a while as snow removal is new to me.. (Just moved to Minnesota.) 

Thanks!


----------



## cabinfever

Welcome to the forums (and to Minnesota)!


----------



## Ryan

Nothing bad to say about the Platinum or Deluxe 30.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello sledwrecker, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## dbcooper

Welcome,

I have not used an Ariens in the snow yet but I did take a few of them for a test drive at my local dealer last week. The auto turn works crazy good, I hope it does as well in the wild with a foot of snow. I tried it in a track model and it worked well in that application too. 

I ended up popping for a Hydo unit after playing with them both side by side, + I just wanted the biggest motor I could get. I love having the hydo in my tractor, I hope for the same in the blower. Will let everyone know after some time if I made the right choice or not!

I take delivery this week sometime.

btw, I was also going to get the 30" SHO that you are looking at, after looking at them side by side it was not that much of a stretch to get into the commercial line. 

If you look at the parts diagram you will see that the prol line has a one piece augur axle that goes from side to side, in the other models its 3 pieces, I assume that why those units have the braces in the middle to keep it from twisting, I'm sure either way it's just fine in the real world however. You also pick up some bigger bearings on at auger ends and at the wheels, you can see that when you look at them side by side plus a few other little things. They claim the Briggs motor is better with a cast sleeve etc., I'm not sure I buy into that or not to be honest, LCT seem to be getting/has a good track record. 

Again if you are looking at the 30" SHO for about another $300 you can get into the commercial/line, that's what it came down to for me. I'm in MN as well a we get a fair amount of snow so I could justify it in my mind, then again added the hydo for anther $300 so what do I know see how they get ya.

The amount of power in this thing seems so crazy compared to my old 8hp, should be fun. 

At the very least take at the all the models side by side, 

Good luck


----------



## sledwrecker

Dbcooper, thanks for the reply it is very insightful. I have been comparing the pro line and am willing to make the stretch for a hydro... Just not sure which one. What did you end up buying?


----------



## q95

I'm leaning toward the 24" Platinum SHO. I've been shopping for a bit, I'm in Rochester, MN, and I think the 24" Deluxe would be "OK". But, I really want more power, than to have a bogged down machine working on the end of the driveway.

I probably would have one by now, but the dealer that is 6 blocks from my driveway has never had a 24" SHO assembled and ready to go. The one that is 25 miles away does. Today, when I called on availability, the "close by" dealer doesn't answer the phone, goes to phone message that says they're busy. The one 25 miles away answers and has info! I've bought a chainsaw, weed eater & leaf blower from the guy 25 miles away, so I'm comfortable with them ... just not overly close, especially for the larger item.

*Shop and decide this week! * If you register by 10/31 (check the dealer to be exact), _Ariens is extending the 3-year warranty to a 5-year warranty, their current (and only) promotion. _ So, don't delay too much longer, the clock is ticking!


PS ... mind sharing why you're not buying from your local dealer? I think for an item of this size and price, I'd go to the dealer. Then, you're chances of "help" go way, way up ... in my mind anyway. I'm *NOT* buying at Home Depot for that reason alone. I'd be even more worried about mail order as well, more tinkering w/ a high dollar item and not many options on my end if something is wrong with the product.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## sledwrecker

Yeah, I know about the extended warranty deal it's plastered all over the SBD's site  Great deal and real solid reason to buy NOW!

I'm not going through the dealer for three reasons. 1. no sales tax saves me -/+ $200 depending on what model I get. After DCoopers suggestion of stepping up to a pro model I really only need to come up with another couple hundred over what I "would" of paid in MN sales tax. 2. I hate the pushy salesman BS.. Went there to browse guy was all over me like white on rice. Finally.. I want to do finally assembly myself. 

I originally bought the Troy-built 3090xp during Lowes big sale. Clerk tells me "sure I have one crated." went back the next day to pick it up and he was mistaken. Ended up with the 2840 instead because it was the only one crated. Didn't want some stock boy slapping it together.. Now I know at the dealer they are likely assembled by one of the mechanics and that's great. For me, I want to do the final assembly and much look forward to it. Out of all these reasons the pushy sales people and bad attitude of the local dealer + the numerous solid reviews from SBD swayed me that direction. 

I spoke to Ariens support because I wanted to get a feel for what they are like to deal with. Friendly and helpful, no overseas call center BS like Troy-Bilt. He said it doesn't matter where I buy as long as it's an "authorized" dealer. I still get the extended warranty deal and if I have a warranty repair it goes to any "authorized" dealer. 

So all these things considered SBD is my most likely route. Was almost certain on the Platinum 30 SHO but after taking another look I'm seriously debating the Pro 32" now. Uggg.. what's a brother to do!?! By the time I pull the trigger I'll have blown out my budget and ordered the Hydro 32" track drive!


----------



## dbcooper

sledwrecker said:


> Dbcooper, thanks for the reply it is very insightful. I have been comparing the pro line and am willing to make the stretch for a hydro... Just not sure which one. What did you end up buying?



I ended up with the 28" pro hydro model, matter of fact they called and said it was ready to be picked up.

This was my thought, all the pro models use the same motor and I like to walk at a somewhat normal pace and not have to wait for the machine to eat the snow, so in my mind the biggest motor on the smallest frame would solve that issue. I hope I can run a 6" snow at 3-4 mph. The 28" will also mostly fit on the sidewalk. I did run a 36" machine as well, its huge but with the auto turn it still handled well. 

I feel the 28" will be a good fit and I think I will be able to squeeze it through the man door.

btw, the price difference between the hydo 28" and 32" was a good size jump.


----------



## q95

SledWrecker,

I understand you wanting to put it together, that's fine. I paid the same price as SBD and its getting delivered to my house. I did pay tax and I see there is a 2% cash back on SBD, but for that little bit, I guess I'd rather have someone locally to complain to if there's a problem. And, get in the front of the line at the authorized dealer in case there is some issue, since I'm going with a "SHO" model, there may be a kink or two in that newer technology.

I pulled the trigger yesterday on the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I wanted 24" (or maybe 26"), didn't need the 28 or larger as I have a fairly small amount to do. But, I also wanted a higher engine to width (auger & bucket) ratio, so I could push through the tougher stuff 'faster' (my logic, we'll see if it works out that way). I had a 25 year old 24" with smaller engine that I'm used to, I sold it when we moved as I was wanting to treat myself to something newer and with a bigger engine. It was an 'off-brand' and did "OK" ... I'm getting older and wanted a bit more power and enjoy the work vs work at moving the snow!

I think if I wanted a wider unit, I may have stepped up to the Ariens PRO line!

I looked at Simplicity and that would probably have been "OK", but lower power to auger/bucket width ratio for the same price. I did look at the newer Husqvarna and didn't like them as much. I researched the Honda, just couldn't justify the excessive cost (I have 5 Honda vehicles (3-kids) & Honda mower).

Good luck shopping!


----------



## sledwrecker

I don't like to leave threads twisting in the wind. Here's what ended up panning out.

On Halloween, 10/31 which was the last day of the Ariens promo I bought the Platinum 30" (non SHO model) from my local home depot (still crated.) It sat in the back of my truck til today when I decided to follow up on a flyer my wife picked up mid-last week on a Northstar 29" 10hp Tecumseh blower posted in town.

Long story short, we bought the Northstar (made by murray.) The owner only ran a couple tanks of gas through it before he bought a bobcat and ended up storing the blower. The blower still has a shine on it, it looks immaculate and is really a great looking setup. It's a 10hp so I estimate 250cc ... sure I know this isn't going to perform like the Ariens but we are also buying a bobcat next spring since we own 10 acres. This seemed like the most practical solution and the owner of the northstar was very nice and honest, had all the manuals, keys, sheer pins, etc. We will see how it all works out. To be honest I'm content now after debating for so long on which blower to buy.

I appreciate everyones help in the decision process. Interesting how things turn out sometimes for better or worse. Tomorrow I'll take back the Ariens Plat. 30 (still crated) and move forward with the murray. Thanks again, I'll linger in the Murray Tecumseh side of the forum.










THINK SNOW!!!


----------



## q95

congrats on getting a snow blower. I hope you get to use it a lot this winter, as I'm getting my new one delivered today and hope for the same!


----------



## canadagoose

The Husqvarna 300 series uses the Hydro transmission and I do believe it costs less than the Ariens models with the hydro trans. The bucket on the Husqvarna is also 23 inches high. Many of the Ariens are only 21 inches high. Maybe the hydro trans units have a higher bucket I don't know . I guess if you don't get much snow or snow drifts this would be a non-issue but for me the extra 2 inches in height was part of my decision to go Husqvarna. That and the fact that it was less money for what appears to be at least equal to the Ariens...Dare I say maybe better ???


----------



## PeterD

I am the new owner of a 30" Platinum SHO and I have very mixed feelings about this machine. Then engine is fantastic. It doesn't bog down even with a full bucket of heavy wet snow, and the bigger impeller tosses this cement-like snow 40+ feet with ease.

The auto-turn is bad. REALLY bad. Bad enough that I regret spending $1850 at Snowblowersdirect.com, to which I cannot return it. So I'm stuck with an unusuable machine at the moment, a local dealer that wants nothing to do with me since I didn't buy from him (he didn't have one in stock, still doesn't and won't until late-summer).

Some people love the auto-turn. I despise it with the white-hot passion of a thousand suns. I'd rather have had a crappy MTD or a Toro or a Sears out there today than this supposed top-of-the-line machine that looks like it's being operated by a wino, if one were to judge by the tread marks on the driveway.

Your luck may be different, but don't say I didn't warn you when it goes fishtailing and violently pulls out of your hand scrapes your car!


----------



## uberT

PeterD said:


> I am the new owner of a 30" Platinum SHO and I have very mixed feelings about this machine.


 Peter, welcome aboard. Have you watched the video on making some fine tuning corrections to the leveling of the machine?

I found that slightly raising the scraper helps. 

Armor Skids are also a benefit in giving the machine better directionality.


----------



## PeterD

Yes, I watched the video and performed the manoeuver carefully. I have the sraper raised a little over 1/8" because the only wooden shims I have were a bit over 1/8th but under 1/4". It really leaves a lot of snow on the driveway like that, too -- which the old one didn't. I'm considering Armor skids, but I'm also thinking of finding someone to buy it off me, take the loss (which I'd consider paying the stupid tax) and buying a less-complicated machine.


----------



## uberT

My driveway is fairly smooth/flat. I don't have too many issues with the AutoTurn unless the machine hits car tracks...then it is jumping around more than it should. I have Armor Skids but have not fitted them. I wanted to use the machine a bit to see if they make as much of an improvement as people suggest.

I know there will be on-going issues with the AutoTurn if the pavement isn't relatively smooth/flat.

If you're going to sell, do it soon. And the warranty is not transferrable so that can become a sticking point


----------



## Ryan

What engine do you have on that SHO that you don't like?


----------



## PeterD

No, you mis-read. The engine is great; it's the AX (Chinese) 414cc engine and it just purrs nicely. That's the one really nice thing about it. My old Tecumseh 9HP would bog down if you looked at it funny. This one just keeps going.


----------



## wearp

Sorry to hear your having problems with the Auto turn, Just bought mine yesterday and even running over the already iced back yard the 30 SHO ate the 4 foot drifts and made trails for the dogs with no problem steering it at all. Mine was bought and prepped from a dealer, Do you think this might be the problem with the people who have Auto turn pains.


----------



## AriensSnowman

The auto-turn is great once your machine is set up properly. If you are having problems it's because of your skids or the machine wasn't set up correctly. I replaced the stock skids and have zero difficulty on gravel, lawn, or pavement. Steering is effortless and I have no complaints.


----------



## Johnny_W

The problem with Ariens is that you have to spend time and money fixing it rather than having a machine that works right out of he box. And, Ariens is aware of it but does nothing to correct the issues.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/12298-ariens-auto-turn-adjustment.html
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/3226-thoughts-ariens-auto-turn.html


----------



## Town

New to the forum but not new to snowblowers, my new Ariens Platinum 30" SHO is my third. It was setup by my dealer and he recommended the plastic Ariens skids due to some driveways with pavers. I do 5 driveways for neighbors who cannot deal with the snow themselves.

I used it a week ago with slush at the bottom of the driveways with no issues. Yesterday there was 6" of snow to clear. Took a while to get used to the way the controls work and the gearing to use. The auto steering worked perfectly and kept a straight line on rough and smooth driveways and sidewalks. Once I gained confidence in the system I passed within 3 inches of parked vehicles (as usual with prior locked axle machines) and there was no issues. A very easy machine to manouver. Since the machine cleans down to the pavement on first pass (even the 20 inches at bottom of driveway) it all went quite quickly. 

The strong winds required the chute deflector to be pointed down, but it wouldn't stay down, flipping back up a couple of notches sometimes and getting more frequent. Needed to tighten the under-the-dash control spring to remove some free play, then it worked perfectly. The parts manual showed a thick washer but a thin washer was installed. 

It ran out of gas twice although there was still gas in the tank. I don't know the cause yet but maybe I didn't install the cap correctly (causing a vacuum air lock in the tank) or the fuel pickup is raised above the bottom of the tank or something else entirely. Never had such a complex cap before. Also, the oil cap is very tight, hard to turn, so I filed some burrs off the filler neck top surface. Better now but still tight.

I will be checking with the dealer next week.


----------



## Normex

Town said:


> or the fuel pickup is raised above the bottom of the tank or something else entirely. Never had such a complex cap before. Also, the oil cap is very tight, hard to turn, so I filed some burrs off the filler neck top surface. Better now but still tight.


 Welcome to the forum quasi neighbor (25 min. south east),
as for some fuel left in the tank it is normal as you mentioned the fuel pickup is raised slightly to prevent sucking debris.
You chose a good model and I praise you for helping your neighbors.
Good Luck


----------



## Town

Thanks for the info. Never had a problem with debris in the tank.

I will have to measure the remaining fuel next time, but it looked to be quite a lot. On plastic tanks the fuel is drained completely since the outlet is moulded into the tank for the fuel line or shut-off valve. This is the first metal tank that I have used so that needs some investigation and fixing.


----------



## Shryp

The clone engines I have seen have a smaller dip in the bottom of the tank where the line connects. They hold very little fuel when ran out of gas.


----------



## PeterD

So today I went to the snowblowersdirect.com web site and saw that the Platinum 30" SHO is now *discontinued*. WTF, Ariens? Mid-season, 2 or 3 years after introduction and they kill the model outright? Why do I have a feeling I may have just bought a huge $1800 bill of goods! Why on earth would they do that? Is there some hideous design flaw that I'm about to discover once the machine goes out of warranty (or is the auto-steer so horrible that they're abandoning it)?


----------



## AriensSnowman

PeterD said:


> So today I went to the snowblowersdirect.com web site and saw that the Platinum 30" SHO is now *discontinued*. WTF, Ariens? Mid-season, 2 or 3 years after introduction and they kill the model outright? Why do I have a feeling I may have just bought a huge $1800 bill of goods! Why on earth would they do that? Is there some hideous design flaw that I'm about to discover once the machine goes out of warranty (or is the auto-steer so horrible that they're abandoning it)?


It is not discontinued by any means. The SHO is new for 2014-2015. My guess is the website is inaccurate for whatever reason. Auto-turn works excellent when the machine is setup properly.


----------



## PixMan

I had bought a Deluxe 28+ with the 414cc motor two weeks ago from an authorized Ariens dealer (City Power Equipment, Charlton MA) and it has been SO impressive I wanted another for my own property. (The Deluxe 28+ is at my mom's, but I use it.)

Those were a rare bird, no more available. So the remaining choices were a Professional 28 or a Platinum 30 SHO. There are, quite simply, no new Ariens snowblowers remaining in stores in my area which have the 414cc or 420cc motors.

So today I found and bought a 1 year, 4 month old Platinum 30 SHO off Craigslist. Scarcity of supply of course drives prices up, so I essentially gave the seller what he paid for it at the end of September 2013, less the 6.25% sales tax and any delivery. I actually bought it through the same dealer that sold it new, and they are going to honor the remaining warranty.

This machine has done 3 or 4 storms, and not the latest ones here. I find the slightest of scratches inside the auger housing, nowhere else. It's as close to new as I could imagine, so with the warranty I don't feel I got taken.

Initial impressions are that the AutoTurn is properly adjusted, it starts with the first pull, and tracks straight. I know what that motor is capable of, and so does my mom's neighbor 50 feet away because snow hit his house 8 feet up from that distance. I'll watch the position of that deflector better now that I know.

I sold off my 2006 Husqvarna for $425 as soon as I got home, and the "almost new" Ariens was delivered moments before the SBE10530 went off to Revere MA. That helped bring the pain of the Ariens price down quite a bit. I did warn the new Husky owner that it needed attention to a few things, but may have failed to mention it seemed to need attention after (or during) every use lately.

When I go out tomorrow to clean off the new 8 to 12" of snow that's falling right now, I'll report back with my impressions of my new-to-me Ariens 921029. So far, all I hate compared to the Deluxe 28+ is that funky chute control. Give me back that worm geared crank, I'd be smitten.


----------



## PixMan

Looks like the chute mechanism on my Platinum 30 needs some "fine adjustment." It was giving me some trouble locking in when swung to the left, no problem when swung to the right.

The heated handgrips worked nice, similar to those on my Triumph motorcycle. You don't know just how good they are until you have and use them.

As expected, the motor does it's job with ease. Nothing slowed the thing down, not even the packed berms from the plows that had made multiple passes.

It's a winner! It's a keeper!

I could sell it in a few minutes for just what I paid, as there's no good machines around here at fair prices. But I'm keeping it and will deal with the one minor issue.


----------



## 1894

Glad you are happy with it 
Had a bad friction disk on my two foot , needed it when it was at the dealer , I would have happily paid the difference in price on the two and a half foot machine if they had one 
Put a couple more hours on my 2 ' today and still love it


----------



## PixMan

I appreciate the thoughts. I'll have to read up in the manual how to adjust the chute mechanism, then I'll be happiest.

I know they did that style because competitors came out with similar and Ariens was just "trying to keep up with the Joneses." I see it as a weak execution of a "me too" product and they should offer an upgrade kit to get something far more rugged.

Being a machinist by trade I see a spring project ahead of me if Ariens doesn't get to it first. I see lots of complaints about this one feature, they should take the hint and move on it.


----------



## Ryan

I know what you mean. I much prefer the traditional "hand crank" knob vs the lever to swing the chute.


----------



## PixMan

In looking at the design, the flaw is clear.

A fairly short travel handle moves a somewhat large 1/4 section pinion, which rotates the rack on the chute. The leverage and gearing is just all wrong. 

On the crank style its a smaller pinion exerts more torque on the chute's mating rack, so it's far smoother and controllable.

I'll be re-engineering mine in the coming year to get something that feels more controlled and positive in locking. I think getting the handle a little longer and especially turning it 90º (straight back toward the operator) would make a world of difference in how it feels.


----------



## Town

PixMan said:


> In looking at the design, the flaw is clear.
> 
> A fairly short travel handle moves a somewhat large 1/4 section pinion, which rotates the rack on the chute. The leverage and gearing is just all wrong.
> 
> On the crank style its a smaller pinion exerts more torque on the chute's mating rack, so it's far smoother and controllable.
> 
> I'll be re-engineering mine in the coming year to get something that feels more controlled and positive in locking. I think getting the handle a little longer and especially turning it 90º (straight back toward the operator) would make a world of difference in how it feels.


After getting used to the way my remote chute control works, I found that the handle would be forced forward and lock the chute before getting to the extreme ends of travel. I figured this is due to the hard rubber used for the grommet for the shift lever not yeilding. It is very stiff in the cold weather.

The shape of the grommet does not allow it to be reversed so you are not fighting the flap that the lever contacts when pulled back to unlock the chute mechanism. So I cutaway the rubber at both back corners so the chute lever does not contact the rubber in full left or right positions. I can now move the chute full left and full right easily. I am not very strong and this solution worked for me since there is ample mechanical leverage to move the chute.

I have attached some pictures showing the setup that works perfectly for me. Good luck.


----------



## PixMan

I appreciate the info, Town.

Today I took the time to look things over more closely and played with it a bit. It's still a bit balky so I'll shoot some lube through the cable, spray some dry silicon/graphite lube on the mechanism by the handle and deal with it until spring.

I have a small stack of projects ahead of this in my shop but once out of the way I'll have at it.

One of the first things I noticed is that the handle needs to be lifted and pushed down at an angle not really in line with nor perpendicular to the angle of the handle. I found my hand grabbing at the base of the handle where it meets the steel stalk, not good for leverage.

I will take it all apart, make some measurements and come up with something that has a comfortable handle pointing straight back at the operator position. I may also separate the dual action of lifting to unlatch then swinging the handle to position, making it a thumb or finger trigger so it's two distinct, positive yet smooth actions to unlock, rotate and lock in the new position. 

My engineering and fabrication skills are up to the task. If it comes out as planned (and it may take a couple of tries to perfect it), I'll see if Ariens wants to buy the design from me. I'll bet a few owners just might


----------



## Tachead

I am not sure why you guys are having so much trouble with your chutes. Maybe you just need to have them adjusted properly by a trained technician? Or maybe you have a factory defect? Mine seams to work fine so far(been using since Christmas). It locks every time, is smooth, and can swing very fast when needed unlike a worm gear style. The only downside I can think of is it is a bit touchy when fine adjustment is needed but, I think the fact that you can immediately swing it 200 degrees in a split second outweighs that as its nice when a car is coming exc.


----------



## PixMan

Mine is now adjusted (by me) to be as good as it's going to get, and it's definitely better than when I first got it.

No matter if the adjustment of it is right, the fact remains that it's not as "positive" on the lock as I believe it should be. I believe there should be a stronger spring and more motion on the lock dog, for a quicker and more secure engagement.

I also find the handle to be at an awkward angle. If you're happy with yours, I'm glad for you. I just think this mechanism could be a lot better...for me.


----------



## Tachead

What I dont like is the fact that you have to reach over with your right hand to operate the chute controls. I dont understand why Ariens puts the auger clutch handle on the right side and doesnt allow you to let your hand off of the drive clutch handle while holding the auger clutch down. It seems backwards to me. It should interlock the other way so you can use your left hand to operate the chute controls. What do you guys think?


----------



## PixMan

Tachead said:


> What I dont like is the fact that you have to reach over with your right hand to operate the chute controls. I dont understand why Ariens puts the auger clutch handle on the right side and doesnt allow you to let your hand off of the drive clutch handle while holding the auger clutch down. It seems backwards to me. It should interlock the other way so you can use your left hand to operate the chute controls. What do you guys think?


Stop making sense. Don't you know that Mother Ariens knows what's best for you and provides it?

Submit, resistance is futile.


----------



## Tachead

PixMan said:


> Stop making sense. Don't you know that Mother Ariens knows what's best for you and provides it?
> 
> Submit, resistance is futile.



LOL yeah. I guess they have to choose between chute control vs speed control and they chose to go with speed control(myself, i barely adjust speed once I am going). I have been thinking about swapping the cables or modifying the interlock system so both handles lock individually. Doesnt look like it would be that hard. Or I can just get used to it lol. Its hard though because all the other snow blowers I have used have the clutch controls the other way.


----------



## PixMan

Things would change dramatically for you if you would just become left-handed.


----------



## Tachead

PixMan said:


> Things would change dramatically for you if you would just become left-handed.


Bahaha no chance, southpaw is not in my blood. Maybe Ariens CEO is left-handed?

I still love this machine though so far, its a beast of a snowblower. I just put Armour Skids and drift cutters on mine a few days ago as well as changed the oil to Mobil 1 5W-30, re-greased all points with Mobil 1 Synthetic grease, and coated the auger housing with Dupont Snow and Ice Repellent. I will get to try the upgrades tomorrow morning as it is snowing right now. Tire chains are probably going to go on it too but, I will wait till spring to buy those as I dont feel like dealing with cold tires.


----------



## PixMan

Agreed, no way I could ever swing the bat from the other side of the batter's box either. 

BTW, if you got the Ariens drift cutters, I have a favor to ask. Could you get some detailed photos of them, perhaps with a scale to show the lengths and location of holes and slots? Also, show what fasteners they use.

I ask because although I could buy them I'd enjoy making some in my machine shop using rectangular aluminum stock I have. Yes, I know they're not expensive but I like making chips.


----------



## Tachead

PixMan said:


> Agreed, no way I could ever swing the bat from the other side of the batter's box either.
> 
> BTW, if you got the Ariens drift cutters, I have a favor to ask. Could you get some detailed photos of them, perhaps with a scale to show the lengths and location of holes and slots? Also, show what fasteners they use.
> 
> I ask because although I could buy them I'd enjoy making some in my machine shop using rectangular aluminum stock I have. Yes, I know they're not expensive but I like making chips.


Hey man, been busy. I will measure them and post when things calm down.


----------



## PixMan

No problem at all, no hurries. Whenever you can get around to it is fine with me as I have a LOT of other projects in my shop right now that I'm having trouble getting to between work, snow, and family issues.


----------



## Loco-diablo

*Drift cutter with scale*









Here you go PixMan. This is standard set used on most if not all ariens 2 stage models. I just got a pair today from jack's along with a few other miscellaneous items. As you can see they are 18x2 and come with knob type fasteners. Much heavier steel than what I expected.


----------



## PixMan

Thank you! I see from the Jack's Small Engines photo that it's 18" x 2", but what shape/height? Are they an "L" shape like a piece of angle iron, or a big radius corner piece?

It appears they're made symmetrical for left or right or upside down attaching. Are the knobs supposed to be fastened to the outside of the auger housing and stand proud of the drift cutter blades, or be screwed in from the inside?

The photo is tool small for me to make out whatever the silver pieces are. They seem to be plain old round head slotted screws.

On my two machines the 5/16" square holes in the auger housing are spaced as two at 1" apart on center, and third one 4" from the first or 3" from the second. With that I'm wondering if those screws are a "carriage bolt" style with a square under the head.

Lastly, does anyone have a decent photo of them installed on an Ariens machine? I have trouble figuring out what good the slots are if there are three possible screw locations on the auger housing. Just strange.

Thanks for that much info though, I do appreciate it.

Ken M.


----------



## Loco-diablo

PixMan said:


> Thank you! I see from the Jack's Small Engines photo that it's 18" x 2", but what shape/height? Are they an "L" shape like a piece of angle iron, or a big radius corner piece?
> 
> It appears they're made symmetrical for left or right or upside down attaching. Are the knobs supposed to be fastened to the outside of the auger housing and stand proud of the drift cutter blades, or be screwed in from the inside?
> 
> The photo is tool small for me to make out whatever the silver pieces are. They seem to be plain old round head slotted screws.
> 
> On my two machines the 5/16" square holes in the auger housing are spaced as two at 1" apart on center, and third one 4" from the first or 3" from the second. With that I'm wondering if those screws are a "carriage bolt" style with a square under the head.
> 
> Lastly, does anyone have a decent photo of them installed on an Ariens machine? I have trouble figuring out what good the slots are if there are three possible screw locations on the auger housing. Just strange.
> 
> Thanks for that much info though, I do appreciate it.
> 
> Ken M.


Too bad I just saw your post tonight as I would have taken some detailed pics before mounting them today. BTW- jacks also has a drift cutter installation video here:




This gives a good idea of shape and included hardware.


----------



## PixMan

That's very helpful. Now I'm wondering why they have three holes in the auger housing if they only ever use two.

Whatever.

I'll make my aluminum ones in a similar way, but without the Swiss cheese effect of making them "bi-directional" because "slower" people need a foolproof product.


----------



## Loco-diablo

PixMan said:


> That's very helpful. Now I'm wondering why they have three holes in the auger housing if they only ever use two.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> I'll make my aluminum ones in a similar way, but without the Swiss cheese effect of making them "bi-directional" because "slower" people need a foolproof product.


I think the 'swiss cheese' effect is so they can make one part that works in opposite on both sides of the machine.

Here's the instruction sheet that comes with them: 

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/manuals/4321_001.pdf

Not bad for $20.. they do charge $8 for shipping, but I added a few miscellaneous parts I need to lessen the shipping sting.


----------



## Tachead

I just measured and took pics for you after snowblowing Pixman but, I see someone beat me too it. My imageshack account had expired anyway so, I dont know if the pic was going to happen anyway. 

The drift cutters are made of what looks to be 3/16" steel flatbar and have about a third of the outer edge of the material bent at an angle(45 degree maybe) to direct the snow towards the auger housing. I would stick to a similar design if you make them. Square tube will not slice into the snow as well and angle iron wont be ideal either as the 90 degree bend will drag on the snow not making a clean cut. Ariens design is ideal imo however, I dont see the need for a unidirectional design and would only drill/cut mounting holes on one side.


----------



## Tachead

PixMan said:


> That's very helpful. *Now I'm wondering why they have three holes in the auger housing if they only ever use two.
> *
> Whatever.
> 
> I'll make my aluminum ones in a similar way, but without the Swiss cheese effect of making them "bi-directional" because "slower" people need a foolproof product.


The three holes are to allow for multiple mounting options(3 different lengths I believe) as well as allow them to fold down.

The holes on both sides are to mitigate the need to produce a left and right. This allows them to fit on both sides.

I would go with steel instead of aluminum. It will bent too easily, especially if you use them to hold the machine in its maintenance position.


----------



## PixMan

Believe me, I know my materials well being a machinist for over 35 years. Tensile strength, yield strength, Youngs Modulus of Elasticity, heat treatment, etc.

I would never use them to support the machine, and I question the wisdom of any owner of the "factory made" ones who would do that. I won't be putting the extra holes to allow them to be put on either side of the machine because I'm the installer and they will go on ONCE. I can make a left and right and remember which way they go without an instruction booklet.

The main reason I want to go with aluminum is because I can either polish them or have them anodized some cool color. The aluminum stock will be thick and strong, yet the design will have a relatively thin edge so they can "cut".

It'll be a while because I don't need them, just want them and have a few other irons in the fire right now.


----------



## gjm

I bought a SHO 30 last year to supplement my 19 year old ST 824. My drive way is wide and the ST824 would have to blow and re blow and even re blow again to clear the drive and the snow just gets harder to move after its been blown. It just didn't throw far enough. Last year we only had a 4" snow not much to prove what the SHO could do, and lets just say I bought the armor skids. Well last night and this morning we have gotten @ 18" of snow by 10:00 and still coming. Went out and made my first pass. Lots of wind and drifting, some areas bear, some spots 24", and EODPOS was easily 34". The SHO 30 did a incredible job. Impressed with how far if throws, did need to re blow some areas, but it was not a problem it handled the packed snow well. I like the controls, the chute controls worked well for me, very pleased with the auto turned it worked well too. Filling the tank is awkward, and it sucks down the gas. It is odd running the SHO then the ST but the ST can do the walkways the SHO cant fit down. Tomorrow I will finish my drive and have a untouched 240' drive to do. We have a busy day tomorrow.


----------

